# If you can give, please do



## bote (Feb 28, 2009)

Something awful has happened to a friend traveling in India. Friends and family are trying to collect money to help her. Please check the link and donate if you can. 

Friends of Hollis Hawthorne: The story from Harrison: This is pretty graphic.


----------

